# A rat with half a face - warning graphic pics



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So, Ivan's turn. For about 6 weeks or so he's had a little lump just underneath his eyeball, causing a little bit of tissue to poke out. I went to the vets who said it was most likely a tumor and there was nothing that could really be done, leave it and we'll reassess if anything happens.

So I left it, and it grew and grew. As I was starting to worry it started to turn necrotic in places and absolutely stink. Over a weekend it went from a lump to a necrotic mass and turned very *****. Part of me was glad that this was an abscess, part of me dreaded that there may still be a tumor under all that gunk and a large part of me was just happy that Ivan didn't seem at all phased by it. 

So, just over two weeks ago I took him to the vets with a face that looked like this;





































Antibiotic injections were given with anti-inflammatories and that made a big difference to the look of it. It dried it up and took away a lot of the inflammation. So it proceeded on for a while like this...




























A week and a half in I noticed that the necrosis had started to peel away from his nose. Please bare in mind that the necrosis covered the whole abscess and almost the whole of his cheek and nose. It was extensive necrosis. I took him to the vets that night for his scheduled vet visit and it wasn't the normal vet who had been dealing with him. She said, very bluntly, that there would be no healthy tissue underneath and I should put him to sleep there and then before the necrotic skin came off revealing the tumor and dead skin and tissue. As Ivan was perfectly happy and what I could see of the tissue beneath the peeled skin was healthy, I said I would wait and see.










I didn't have to wait long.

I woke up the next morning and the whole of the necrosis had been scratched off/fallen off. The tissue underneath was healthy (so up yours, madam know it all vet) and Ivan was completely unphased by it.



















Since then, I have been spritzing it with saline, although I cannot do that much as it hurts him to be touched. It has scabbed over with the exception of one small spot in the corner of his eye which is still producing pus, smells good and looks very healthy and healing. He still has a large knob of abscess on top of his head but that is starting to turn necrotic now so I hope that will follow the same pattern and clear up on it's own. He has lost most of his eyelid so cannot properly close his eye, I have started him on rehydrating eyedrops but his eye is perfectly healthy otherwise. 


For this, I had to go against everything in my nature and experience of abscess. I did not touch the abscess at all until the necrosis fell off, that includes flushing it. The risk was too high, it was too painful and it was just one of those things that nature needed to take care of. So I left it, he was on injected and oral antibiotics and those seemed to clear up most of it without any need to physical intervention. Nature never ceases to amaze me.

I will keep you updated with his progress. His first half-face vet visit is tomorrow but I'm hoping he will be as happy with his progress as I am

ETA:

Since writing this I thought I should get a pic to show him today. It has beem 3 days since he lost the skin on his face and you can see how well it is healing. There is only one little pus producing section, the rest of it has dried up and is scabbing over


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow Ive never seen that before. Do you know what causes this? Did i miss that in there?


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Poor little buddy! I am not going to lie, it broke my heart to see those pictures... I do not deal well with gore, but I am glad that you posted it. 

So he did not lose his eye? That is excellent... you did/are doing great taking care of him... I have never had a rat with an abscess, but then again I've only had two rats (and the one I only had for a few months). 

It's good to see him eating and healthy otherwise though... good luck with the rest of his healing!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

AMJ087 said:


> Wow Ive never seen that before. Do you know what causes this? Did i miss that in there?


He'd had a small eye infection that didn't really clear up for a few months before things. A LOT of porphyrin, a little clouding etc. Suddenly, that little lump appeared and the vet and I assumed a tumor may have been causing porph around the eye so it was understandable to assume a tumor.

However, I see no signs of tumor now the crust is off so I can only assume it was infection. Unless of course the tumor died, abscessed and detatched with the crust ... I never actually saw the crust so couldn't examine it to see what else was attached to it.

It's a mystery


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, well i hope recovery goes well!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

The poor darling creature, I hope he recovers well. Glad he kept his eye!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, this broke my heart! Brave little man. You're doing an amazing job! Very happy to hear that it looks to be healing up! I'll keep him in my thoughts


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Is he on antibiotics now that it has been confirmed as an infection?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

digitalangel said:


> Is he on antibiotics now that it has been confirmed as an infection?


Antibiotics were mentioned in the quotes I've picked out below:



Ration1802 said:


> Antibiotic injections were given with anti-inflammatories and that made a big difference to the look of it. It dried it up and took away a lot of the inflammation. So it proceeded on for a while like this...
> 
> So I left it, he was on injected and oral antibiotics and those seemed to clear up most of it without any need to physical intervention. Nature never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

Opps, sorry, I read the first paragraphed and skimmed the other ones quickly. My bad. Its amazing he still he his eye and you can tell you really love your ratty to tell the vet no I want to keep trying


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I think a lot of the people love thier rats.

I think he will recover, though, gory appearance aside. He looks bright eyed and happy, the flesh looks very healthy, and it seems to be scabbing somewhat. ABs are awesome, they will help steer away infection.


----------



## Ratatoullies (Feb 26, 2010)

Poor ratty. Give him lots of hugs and love. What a trooper!


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

wow! what a mess... but you've done so well to help. im very proud of you. and the eye coming through, amazing.
we wish you all the very best. xx


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

how is this little guy anyway!?


----------



## LisaLQ (Oct 14, 2007)

Poor thing. Personally I think there is only so much you can do for an animal sometimes, and if this is an abcess (as is likely judging by the pus) it'll be a tooth abcess - which rarely heal and are incredibly painful. And if it's a tumour, he should have been pts straight away as there is no way of treating that, he is just suffering.


----------



## TOHBII (10 mo ago)

My rat has this same issue and I can't afford a vet right now because he and I just escaped domestic violence and I'm still rebuilding. Perhaps anyone can assist. I had given up until I saw I was not the only one with a half face rat.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

TOHBII said:


> My rat has this same issue and I can't afford a vet right now because he and I just escaped domestic violence and I'm still rebuilding. Perhaps anyone can assist. I had given up until I saw I was not the only one with a half face rat.


Hello friend, please let me know how I can help. If your rattie is experience a face abscess, you can do a lot at home to help him recover. Where are you located?


----------



## TOHBII (10 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> Hello friend, please let me know how I can help. If your rattie is experience a face abscess, you can do a lot at home to help him recover. Where are you located?


it is exactly whatever this is/was and I'm not too sure it's an abscess. I'm not terribly comfortable giving out my location. He has since, much like this ratto, just randomly started to get better. I do not believe, however, that his eye is going to be okay. So far we have been doing saline washes and using antibacterial spray to ease pain. He gets tons of love and treats. He is eating and drinking with no issue which the vet had said was fantastic. Aside from looking like an actual zombie, the little dude is very stable. If there is anything else you could suggest please let me know, thank you.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Keeping it clean and washing with a sterile solution is the best you can do. Allowing it to heal from the inside out is the goal, so it takes time and looks awful as the old tissue comes off and fresh healthy tissue grows from underneath. I think you have a good understanding of what the outcome can be, so have faith and continue with your treatment. Rats are amazing at healing, and as long as it doesn't turn necrotic, he may just recover and have a heck of a battle scar to live with. And please let us know how this goes...we learn from other's experiences.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Saline flushes will promote healing, keep that up. Fill a little (needleless) syringe with saline solution and flush it. Maybe ask your vet for Metacam for the pain.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi.
If your rat really does look like the one in these photos, I don't think saline is enough. I think he needs to see a vet, particularly if you are concerned he will lose an eye. And if you aren't able to do that because of your difficult situation, please reach out to a rat rescue or animal welfare organisation near you for help.
Don't forget the rat in this previous post had access to antibiotics and pain meds which would make a big difference to the outcome.


----------

